# Dx code for Hypercoagulable state



## Tonyj (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm looking at 289.89 and 286.9. I can't use 289.81 nor 289.82 because I don't have the specificity. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

how about 790.92


----------



## cwpierce (Feb 14, 2012)

I use 289.81 quite often when coding for an IV Filter procedure. Not sure what post-op Dx your physician is using but I would think 289.89 would be in the ballpark.


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 14, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> how about 790.92


Don't think so. History of DVT and coumadin.


----------



## Tonyj (Feb 14, 2012)

cwpierce said:


> I use 289.81 quite often when coding for an IV Filter procedure. Not sure what post-op Dx your physician is using but I would think 289.89 would be in the ballpark.



I'm leaning more toward 289.89 too. Thanks much


----------

